# Makro takeover.



## baz senior (Feb 19, 2016)

I have been informed that Booker Wholesale cash and carry have taken over Makro.
Now that could upset things, as I get my charcoal and meat from Makro. A Chef friend has said that his Makro card is valid at his local Booker, so I am hoping the same holds true for me.

I'll let you know when I find out more.
Who would have thought that would happen, mind you Makro has downsized in the lines it carried over the last few years.


----------



## baz senior (Feb 19, 2016)

OK, Booker took over Makro some years ago, so that means mine has closed down.
However, I have tried my Makro number on the Booker website and re-registered. Phew.


----------

